# Supplement suggestions?



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

Since Baxter has decided that he'd rather not eat liver, I need a good, multivitamin supplement. Mom doesn't want a powder, she wants a pill or capsule. Not too expensive. Enzymes and probiotics a plus.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Some dogs take a while to warm up to liver. You could try grinding it up and mixing up with a little ground meat that Baxter likes. Lakota took a while to warm up to the thoughts of liver so I started leaving it partially frozen. Now she eats it right up however it is served (thawed or frozen). I think it took me better than 6 months to finally get her to eat it semi willingly. I could also mix it in with her egg since she likes eggs too. 

Did you try other forms of liver like chicken, beef and turkey (in with giblets usually)?


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

Mom said that Baxter ate the giblets of the last turkey she cooked. Dunno if that meant + the liver, or not. Plus getting ahold of turkey liver can be hard. I do have access to pork, lamb, beef and calf liver, though. I figured we'd try each of those. Although it is heartening to hear that someone else had difficulties, too.

To be perfectly honest with you, though, I kind of want Baxter on a multivitamin. My mom's the sort to call and tell me about a problem 3 weeks after the fact. For instance, she called me today to tell me that Baxter's belly is dry and flakey. "Yeah," I told her. "Because you don't feed FISH! I've been telling you for the last three months to incorporate fish into his diet."

So she's going out to buy sardines this afternoon, as opposed to, oh, sometime in February. You can see my frustration, though, and why I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

I did give this one from B-Naturals...

You can actually buy a supplement that is a "Gland & Organ Concentrate", called Pet G.O....My dogs have no issues with eating OM, but I do give them one of these daily (recommended dosage is 3 daily)...

Jen


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Wonder if baxter would eat freeze-dried liver sold as treats? I've never seen a dog that wouldn't.


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

Luca, actually I suggested she chop up still-frozen liver into small pieces, drop them into ice trays and cover them with water. Baxter loves ice cubes, and gets them often as treats, so maybe he'll take them this way.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

How about liver biscuits? My friend who breeds raw-fed flat-coats has a recipe for this. Would baked liver still have the same benefits as raw or freeze-dried? 

If so, I can post the link for you. 

I also found a site that sells a powdered liver & supplement mix to add to your raw. I came across it while researching for my cat, and the company caters to dogs too.

http://www.knowbetterdogfood.com/products/better-in-the-raw-liver-dog-food.php


----------



## JulesMichy (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually, I've decided to try the G.O. wafers that kallie linked to. If Bax will take those as treats, then we never need worry about feeding organ meat again.


----------

